# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Date CF vers MS Access

## MrJJ

Bonjour  tous,

Je rencontre un problme d'interprtation des dates entre format franais et amricain lors de l'insertion dans une base de donnes MS Access.

Une date s'affiche correctement dans un formulaire (avec LSDateformat(ladate, "dd/mm/yyyy")).

Lors de l'insertion dans la base MS Access par :


```
#CreateODBCDate(Dateformat(ladate,"dd/mm/yyyy"))#
```

les jours et mois sont inverss ds que cette inversion reste une date valide.
Ex 11/06/2013 deviendra 06/11/2013 mais 13/06/2013 restera inchange.

J'ai essay galement de passer par une variable :


```

```

Le rsultat est le mme !

Bien sr dans mon fichier Application.cfm il y a :


```
<cfset Locale=setLocale("French (standard)")>
```

Auriez-vous une solution  ce problme ?

Mon contexte :
Serveur Windows 2003
CF 8

D'avance merci de votre aide.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Une solution serait d'utiliser LSParseDateTime qui prend en paramtre un string et retourne un objet date.

Puis d'utiliser cet objet date comme paramtre de cfqueryparam pour ton insert  condition que la colonne ChampDate de ta table MaTable est bien du type Date.

----------


## MrJJ

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse que je vais essayer immdiatement.
Je m'tonne un peu que pas grand monde  priori n'ait rencontr le problme, peut-tre n'utilisent-ils pas MS-Access comme BD avec CF.

@ Vermine
Merci galement pour la mise en forme de mon message dont je me souviendrai afin que personne n'ait  passer derrire moi pour avoir des messages lisibles et structurs.

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions n'hsitez-pas.

Bonne journe  tous,

Jean-Jacques

----------


## MrJJ

Bonjour  tous,

@jowo

J'ai test ta solution qui m'a men  la solution.

J'ai essay :



```
<cfset variables.maVarDate=#LSParseDateTime(form.maDate)#>
```

qui plante sur le dates avec un jour > 12 mais :



```
<cfset variables.maVarDate=#ParseDateTime(form.maDate)#>
```

fonctionne parfaitement et pour l'insert dans la base :



```
<cfqueryparam  value=#variables.maVarDate# cfsqltype="cf_sql_date">
```

et plus d'inversion de date ayant un jour <  13.

Merci beaucoup de ton aide.

Jean-Jacques

----------

